# Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a name



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is Sophie's buckling that survived out of the quads. He is living in my bathtub.  I'd like to give him a good, strong name.... Suggestions are welcome! Oh.... he is also a keeper


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

He looks so good Becky! You've done a great job with him :hug:

Hercules
Zeus
Thor
Hulk
General
Sargent (Sarge) 
:scratch: just a few "tough" names I can think of.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

Awwwwww!!!!!! CONGRATS! He's just adorable  How about Gladiator for a name?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

He is cute! How about Samson.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

He's living in your BATHTUB! What's the sea god's name? I can come up with Ariel and Ursula but not HIS....ARGh!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*



kccjer said:


> He's living in your BATHTUB! What's the sea god's name? I can come up with Ariel and Ursula but not HIS....ARGh!


Trident?
lol

And hmmm, strong names;
Maximus
Clint Eastwood
Chuck Norris
Duke
King
Lion Heart (Leo for short! )
Tiger
Brutus
Alexander
Beowulf
Davy Crockett
Lancelot
Perseus
Sinbad (after the sailor)
Robin Hood

Anything else to narrow it down? And sorry for Clint and Chuck, I was just thinking how they always portray characters who overcome adversity. Plus they are known for being . . . *ahem* bad.... *cough* you know...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

He is SO CUTE! What a beautiful color! I am glad he made it. Good work! :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

Neptune, Morpheus
All the names already listed are wonderful, strong names! Just for the heck of it, some powerful peaceful warrior names... Ghandi, Mandela, Buckminster (I love that for a buck! lol)... sorry, it's toward the end of the day here - I'm sure there are more, just cant think of any more right now.

Bruce Lee?
Jackie Chan?
My 5 yr old son says to say Batman :laugh:

Good luck and let us know what you decide :thumb:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*



Mandara Farm said:


> Neptune
> 
> My 5 yr old son says to say Batman :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*

I ask my 3 year old daughter what we should name the babys, she usually says 'its name is baby goat' lol 
But a strong name, Maximus comes to mind.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Sophie's Buckling. Born March 6th, 2012.... He needs a n*



> it's so much better to have a 5yr old BOY than a 5 yr old girl naming your buckling. We have one poor li'l guy who's name is PINK. :ROFL:


 :laugh: My little sister was only about five years old when she got a pet rabbit. She insisted on naming it Rosy, even though we told her it was a boy. So his name ended up being "Rosy boy."


----------

